# Goat Rocks Wilderness



## allanj (Feb 4, 2011)

See attached, a photo of "Kip", at Cispus Pass in the Goat Rocks Wilderness. 
Caption:
"My goat is cooler than your horse."


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Sweet picture. A lot of snow left up high this year.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Great shot, when was it taken?? 

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Calendar photo for sure.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Beautiful goat (I love the horns!) and an awesome shot!


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

Cool for sure. 2nd the calendar idea


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow!


----------

